# looking for my puppy



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm new to this site and I just love looking at all your pictures. I have been looking for a female pup for just over a month now. I live in southern california so if anyone knows of a good breeder let me know. I feel I have emailed just about every breeder there is, so hopefully someone will have an unkown breeder to tell me about. 

When I have emailed a breeder how long should I wait until I try to contact them again? The last thing I want to do is bother them, but I also want to show them I am interested in their puppies. Some pointers would help. I have read all about how to look for a reputable breeder so I think I'm good with that.

Glad to be part of the SM family.

Amber


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I'm new to this site and I just love looking at all your pictures. I have been looking for a female pup for just over a month now. I live in southern california so if anyone knows of a good breeder let me know. I feel I have emailed just about every breeder there is, so hopefully someone will have an unkown breeder to tell me about.
> 
> When I have emailed a breeder how long should I wait until I try to contact them again? The last thing I want to do is bother them, but I also want to show them I am interested in their puppies. Some pointers would help. I have read all about how to look for a reputable breeder so I think I'm good with that.
> 
> ...



Amber,
The time of the week you email a breeder might have something to do with how soon you hear back from them. If it is a show weekend, then they may be slower in getting back to you. If you haven't heard anything within four or five days, then I would certainly email them again.
As a breeder, I thought you might like to see what I appreciate in an email from someone interested in one of my pups. I don't know if this will be helpful or not, but just thought I would pass it along.
I always appreciate getting an email that gives name and location, then has a short introduction so that I can get a feel for who they are and what they might be interested in. It doesn't have to be long, but it helps to know who is in the family, whether they live in a house or apartment, whether there are children, and whether they have had dogs before. It also helps if they have a knowledge of the breed.
The emails I don't respond to are those that start out "how much are your pups?", "what is the lowest you will sell me one for", and "do you have a female for sell with champion lines for breeding", or those who want a "teacup" or one that won't get over three or four pounds. 
I won't sell to anyone unless I feel that I get to know them. When I get an email from someone with an inquiry, I always ask for their phone number so that I can give them a call. If they won't give me theirs, then I don't go any further. I don't mind giving mine out for further calls, but I want to make the first contact. I expect people to provide references, and I'm happy to give them. 
One of my little guys had his first visit with his new "mom" on Friday. We have been talking and emailing for a couple weeks, so it was nice having that first visit. The key thing that sold me with her was that she said size didn't matter--she just wanted a healty, happy baby. When I placed him in her arms, he went to kissing her like they were best friends. He has been held by a number of other people, but he has never had the response to them that he did to her. I think he knew she was the right one.
Good luck on your search. Patience will pay off in the end.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

thank you happyb, what you wrote really helps. In the middle of the week I'll start sending 2nd emails. I did hear back from one breeder, I was wondering if anyone has hear of "angel-lite maltese" in alabama? Her puppies were very cute but she didn't ask any questions about me or my family.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> thank you happyb, what you wrote really helps. In the middle of the week I'll start sending 2nd emails. I did hear back from one breeder, I was wondering if anyone has hear of "angel-lite maltese" in alabama? Her puppies were very cute but she didn't ask any questions about me or my family.[/B]


Gosh, if you're in California you shouldn't have to go all the way to Alabama to find a Malt. Lots of members here have been very happy with their California breeders. You might want to start a thread asking if anyone has info on breeders in California... or even be more specific such as Northern or Southern.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to SM. Oh and good, GOOD luck in your search for your puppy. I had been searching for 13 months for a breeder I could make a great connection with. I knew the doggie I wanted and didn't want to be talked out of her. Finally, found her!

And believe me, I know how you feel about thinking you are being ignored by breeders. Keep looking though, just when you feel you won't find one, POOF there their will be. And hopefully IN Ca!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

